# Sheep aborting/labor??!! HELP PLEASE!!!



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I just went out to check my ewes and one is leaking... 
I bought these ewes from a lady who said they were due to start lambing November 1st... I still have NO lambs and only two ewes actually look pregnant and are starting to bag up out of the eight!
Anyways this one ewe is a second timer, I was on the fence wether she was pregnant or not until I went out and noticed the bloody goop. She has less than a handful of udder, and she has definitely with no doubt in my mind dropped... Is she aborting or laboring? The goop is clear with red in it, not placenta like or a solid color, if that makes any sense?! If any of you could have a look and tell me what you think I would sure appreciate it!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

that doesn't look like a normal mucus plug. Are these ewes docile. Does she have an udder? Can you get a temp on her? Can you bounce her belly and see if you can feel anything? Can you push on her right side and going down to underneith and feel any kid/s?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Contracting? Nesting? Pawing? Her discharge is too bloody to be labor unless she is right there at lambing. In that case she should be opening and pushing.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

kelebek said:


> that doesn't look like a normal mucus plug. Are these ewes docile. Does she have an udder? Can you get a temp on her? Can you bounce her belly and see if you can feel anything? Can you push on her right side and going down to underneith and feel any kid/s?


She has a handful of udder. But nothing enormous. I don't know how to bounce her belly but I can try. I have a bad feeling she is aborting 
 which is really crappy!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Contracting? Nesting? Pawing? Her discharge is too bloody to be labor unless she is right there at lambing. In that case she should be opening and pushing.


I haven't noticed any of your normal labor signs, I haven't noticed any pushing either! I think she is probably losing her lambs  I will update when I get back in from the barn


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear your troubles. I agree, this doesn't look like birthing fluid. Too red. I should look more amber colored. I hope she is okay, though. Keep us updated.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh dear this does not look good. I know nothing of sheep, but it looks like possible abortion, how far along?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sounds like she is aborting. Very sorry . Keep an eye on her and make sure everything passes, and she doesnt get an infection.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I feel so bad for fezz. i'm sorry


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I just went out and checked her again, the goop is gone and she hasn't been acting uncomfortable or anything strange. But her belly has dropped like my goats bellies do, I tried feeling for babies and the best I can feel is a basketball... I figured I would just leave her in the barn overnight and see how things go.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Watch her and keep her comfy. If shes aborting she might act fairly normal... still eat, drink, no nesting or pawing. She'll have discharge, probably with more blood.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well the goop had stopped all last night and this morning but started back up this evening and now it's more red/brown  how long should I be waiting for the lambs to pass? I think I'm going to give her a shot of penicillin to prevent any major infections until the vet opens on Monday!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sounds like she is going to lamb. It shouldn't be long if there is a streaming amber fluid coming from her. I had a doe that went about 10 hours from the time I noticed the streaming til she kidded. Keep us updated.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well still no passed lambs  I'm torn... She is now leaking a clear slime, still not bagged up, and still definitely dropped! I gave her some penicillin yesterday and gloved up and tried to check her and see if maybe something was stuck... Unfortunately my fingers only reach so far and I couldn't feel anything. She is still eating and drinking and looks alert. I am seriously stumped! I also called the vet twice but they have yet to call me back!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think that if there was a problem, she would be showing signs of being in some sort of discomfort. What other signs are you seeing?


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

None except the dropping(very noticeable), and the goop she's leaking.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm thinking she is progressing properly. Usually if there is some sort of problem, they will show a lot of distress.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I'm thinking she is progressing properly. Usually if there is some sort of problem, they will show a lot of distress.


I am really hoping your right!!! I have just never seen anything leak that bloody mucous!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

For most kidding diseases you should give a tetracyclene based antibiotic, so LA 200 or equivalant for 5 days. Not sure that is what the problem is, but Normally a reddish brown discharge is an indication of the animal aborting.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I would keep her away from other sheep, especially those close to lambing in case it is a disease and is contagious.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to stick your whole hand in. Fingers aren't long enough to feel anything.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Never went in on a goat or sheep but have with a cow. Use lube and make a dive shape with your hand/fingers. Obviously, not as much room in a sheep as a cow.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> You need to stick your whole hand in. Fingers aren't long enough to feel anything.


Ummm I'm afraid I will tear her if I stick my whole hand in...


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> I would keep her away from other sheep, especially those close to lambing in case it is a disease and is contagious.


I've had her penned in the barn alone so I can keep a close eye on her and so she doesn't pass anything contagious on to the others!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You won't tear them. You have to lube up good and go slowly. If you don't feel comfortable, then I would call a vet and have her checked out.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> You won't tear them. You have to lube up good and go slowly. If you don't feel comfortable, then I would call a vet and have her checked out.


And what exactly will I be feeling for?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you feel like you have hit a wall, then the cervix is still closed. If you can feel a nose or a foot or something, then the cervix is open and she should be in labor and in that case, you have a big problem on your hands and need to get those kids out.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Excellent THANK YOU! Man I read and educate about all my animals but sometimes you just need help from someone with experience!! This site is phenomenal!!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm curious what happened? My goat has been aborting this is her third day. I'd like to know what happened if she did indeed have kids or aborted and if she did abort how long did she bleed?


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

She only leaked for a couple days... And I never did see anything pass, she is currently out to pasture and healthy and happy so I'm honestly not really sure what happened!! I think maybe she lost it before she was that far along?! Everyone else has lambed healthy lambs!


----------

